# Trident Cyberblade-i7 Win98 drivers needed



## dalix355 (Mar 11, 2002)

I am helping a friend with his Sony Laptop and need help finding the proper drivers for his video card. I have already tried the Trident Microsystems and Sony websites without success. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance. Oh, yeah. This laptop originally had Win Me installed and now has Win98SE.

Sony F610 Laptop
Trident Cyberblade-i7 3D video card
Win98SE


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Here's one over at PB's website http://www.packardbell.co.uk/support/node201.asp, and another at Compaq. http://www.video-drivers.com/drivers/11/11432.htm


----------



## dalix355 (Mar 11, 2002)

Thanks so much for the help. The driver at the Compaq site works great. My friend was extremely impressed with your quick and accurate reply and is now a member here, too. Thanks again for saving the day!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You're welcome, glad I could help. :winkgrin:


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

[QUOTE=fink1434;
Voltswagon


----------

